# Silk Browser Share function on Kindle



## Jordans_mom (Mar 20, 2018)

When browsing using Kind!e Silk Browser and want to Share a page, the Share icon used to allow me options for multiple apps for Share. Now it immediately drops into a single app, in this case Pinterest, and no longer allows me to Share via Email or other apps? Is there a way to reset this so Share provides multiple options again?
Thanks...been searching everywhere for answer & this is hopefully where I can solve tbis.



t


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

You don't give,a lot to go on, like , what model/ age, when it stopped working and if you installed anything about this time.

BUT if i had to hazard a guess, Pinterest has its own share function and may well have overridden the other functions to promote its self.
SO,,,, either use the Pinterest function to share you stuff, or remove Pinterest and see if the general function returns 

If it does turn out to be Pinterest, there may be a setting with in that, to change priority, but i don't use it, so you will need to explore that yourself


----------



## Kaikagaga (Apr 9, 2018)

Useful to many others.


----------

